# Chi clothes ! crochet.



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*So i made these a while back for freeda, its the same colors but 2 difrent styles, one has a skirt in the back area and one doesnt! just wanted 2 share em with you guys plus u can meet freeda she was peanut's best friend.
*
she poses like this when she gets a new sweater. loves dress up!!

















same color no skirt:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are really cute! great Job!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow really adorable! 
Whose dog is Freeda?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

That is my other chi ive had her 2 years, she was peanuts best friend. She misses him  but is doing better now. i have freeda and daisy both girls. Peanut was my only boy and the one i have had the longest.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

ill post pics of daisy 2, i made her a sweater last week.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, please post pics! I'm glad you have your girls, Freeda is gorgeous!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Freeda and daisy! matching shirts from petsmart.










~LS~ said:


> Wow really adorable!
> Whose dog is Freeda?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet!!!  
How old are they?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

freeda is almost 2 and a half and daisy turned 3 in dec.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are nice sweaters. They are very cute dogs too.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute sweaters and pups.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Your two girls are very pretty and so is the sweater you made. It's cool that you can do that. Did you have a patern or did you just do it yourself?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love those sweaters--so beautiful. Freeda reminds me of my Lulu,


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Cute sweater
Cute Freeda
Cute Daisy
Cute pics


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh and ...
Cute name 
Freeda is an unusual name, so I love it!!! Its super adorable


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice, and cute doggies too!


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

Those sweaters are sooooo cute! I love the black and pink combo, sometimes I wish I had gotten a girl just to put her in pink! I won't put Milo through that, he looks enough like a girly dog with his jackets, and sweaters.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

So cool! Where did you get that pattern I'd love to make my girls sweaters


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very cute! i love the dress style one x


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*That one is one of my favs , ive made so many dog sweaters but thats def my fav style it looks so cute on the girls , i will try to write a tutorial on how to make em , its very simple and alot cheaper then buying them with one yarn roll that costs 2.50 i make about 5 sweaters sometimes more depending on the size so id say its cheaper lol
*


*Princess* said:


> very cute! i love the dress style one x


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*I saw a girl make one and kind of just went from there, what i do is chain it and measure there lil necks with the chain so it doesnt fit to tight then take it from there, they also have lots of crochet videos on youtube (tutorials) on how 2 crochet . it's very easy, and u can do it while watching tv hehe*



ChiLaLa said:


> So cool! Where did you get that pattern I'd love to make my girls sweaters


----------

